# SOCAL- San Juan Capistrano- Lets go!



## Dominantly (Jan 31, 2010)

If you haven't been, you need to go!

I went this afternoon with the family and was amazed by the mission and the architecture. I didn't have a lot of time to sit back and compose, but I managed to get a few shots off.

I would like to go back and spend more time there with photography as my only reason for visiting. So much possibility. It will really give you the opportunity to play around with various composure techniques. 


SO I figured it would be awesome to get a few other photographers on board to make it a group trip. I'm looking to maybe make the trip back within the next few weeks. If there is any interest we can iron out the dates in this thread. Ticket price to get in is $9.

Post up if interested!


----------

